# National Rally Cancelled



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Regrettably, the National Rally committee has decided to discontinue further planning for a National Rally. It appears the make-up of most outbacker families is not conducive to such an expensive, time-consuming trip and wide spread support for the effort has been lacking. Timing the event to meet so many varied schedules and conditions has proven to be extremely difficult. That, coupled with the increased expense of such a trip, due in part to rising fuel costs, has driven us to make this difficult decision.

At this point in time, the regional rallies seem to be the most successful. We encourage members to continue with these rallies and vary the locations in order to give as many members as possible the opportunity to participate and meet other outbackers. We sincerely hope this does not come as too much of a disappointment.

Thanks, National Rally Committee
(Vdub, BigBadBrain, 1stTimeAround, CaliforniaJim, and Reverie)


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

It is ashame that the committee had to come to that decision but it is completely understandable. With fuel cost going up and up our trips are going to be cut shorter and closer to home.

I would like to thank the committee members for the time and effort that they put into trying to do a National Rally. Maybe we can look into it again in the future.

To all the committee members::

THANK YOU!!!!




















































Gary


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Unfortunatly I feel you have made the correct decision. I would like to thank all the people who have put time and effort in trying to make this happen. I believe it will happen some day but for npw maybe it would be easier to and make a rally in your area and with a little planning anyone could make a rally at another area.

Someday, somehow I will make a Northwest rally and others.

John


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I will offer any of the regional rallies support with the website that I used for the national. As much as possible I will make it available to those who want to use a website but don't want to learn how or don't have the time to learn how to setup a website. I can post messages and keep a status for regional happenings if you want, post pictures, post announcements, whatever.

I do have limitations but I'll do what I can in this area.

We wresled with this problem from every direction and just couldn't find a common solution.

BBB


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, guys,

I don't think anyone doesn't appreciate the work y'all put into this. Logistics just didn't work out. Thank you for your hard work.









Now, that being said, I want to hear from some other Texas Outbackers (or those close by if there is such a thing in Texas!) about getting together *some* time. I posited this a year or so ago but got no takers.









Mark


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

What can I say...

this sux.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Thanks for your hard work. I think regional Rallies will be fun too. Exspense is an issue with the price of energy going up... Katrina certainly hasn't helped








I hope all the Outbackers in the area of this storm are safe and out of danger. I hope they were able to take their Outbacks with them to higher ground.








Lets us know how you folks are doing.
Jan


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks guys for all you effort on our part. Hopefully in the not to distant future we can re visit the idea. So when is the next Mid Atlantic Rally?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks to all committee members














great job
Maybe down the road we can start another one

wingnut would have to check with DW and kids schedules for another Mid Atlantic Rally.

Don


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Name the time and place!

$4.00 a gallon won't stop us from meeting fellow Outbackers. Although, Michelle thinks differently!









Tim


----------

